# AIRE Factory Store GRAND OPENING PARTY!



## BlueTurf (Mar 9, 2013)

I had a good time at this event yesterday. Got to meet some new people and pick up a couple of items. Sockeye's new full flavored session IPA was really good as well. 

Thanks for putting this on. I wish you continued success.


----------



## Grifgav (Jun 20, 2011)

I heard from an employee that the "win your purchase" winner bought a raft...hell of a prize. Nice going Aire!


----------



## carvedog (May 11, 2005)

I missed this but congrats on the new store. Can't wait to stop in and check it out. 

Aire is good people.


----------



## AIRE Inc. (Feb 11, 2011)

*Thank you Boise!*

Thanks to everyone for coming out on Saturday, it was fun, a great success, and a huge milestone for AIRE.

We have some pretty amazing local beer here in Boise and Sockeye was awesome for coming out to our event. I agree, that Session IPA was a perfect afternoon beer, that's going to have to come along on my next raft trip. 

Yes, the win your purchase raffle went to a couple that purchased a 156D. SO RAD! We were all thrilled, especially the ownership. I'm hoping to get a little blog written up about it. 

Thanks again to the Boise boating community for coming out the Factory!

Cheers,
Sheena Coles
AIRE Marketing


----------

